# Tiguan delivered with wrong package



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hiya all, a friend of mine ordered a new VW Tiguan some while ago, and it's finally turned up 6 weeks late with about £1600 quids worth of "options" missing from the car as ordered, he's not a happy bunny as they have offered him a £400 return for accepting the car as is, I don't believe he should accept the car, as it's not what he ordered, has anyone else had a similar problem with this car, ?? and I think I've read that it's actually not one of the best for off road, that he wont be using anyway, and the Golf is virtually the same car is this true please, I'm not looking to upset anyone just wondering is all!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Simply Refuse the Car its not as ordered.

Sounds like they have not been able to fulfil demand so he is getting short changed.

They should be giving him £400 for simply been over due never mind been not to speck.

There is something to be said for used cars as you can see it there and then and no waiting months.

Thats terrible to expect to take a vehicle thats not what was ordered and so late on delivery also.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Tell your friend, if this is after care then refuse the car and either wait until your car with spec you ordered arrives or walk away.

For them to think that you will just take the car and accept £400 is disgusting. Thats how they value your custom, they want you to accept the car as they may find it hard to re sell causing an issue for themselves.

Tell them thanks but i have waited this long,i am prepared to wait for my car a little longer.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

He paid £1600 for the extras and they are giving him only 400 notes back. He shouldnt even need to ask anyone what to do and simply reject the car. Thats totally unacceptable especially as the car was delayed in the first place.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just refuse the car. 

Paying a lot of money and not getting what you want is not on. 

£400 is nothing. If they came back and made it hard to refuse there would be a decision to make. As it stands now it's an easy one to walk away.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Refuse the car simple. That is a insult £400 . On a audi forum I go on, a bloke received a 1.4 185 bhp instead of a standard 1.4 , he was still given the car


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Refuse the car for me


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Yep, if they offered him £1600 back to take the car then the decision would have to be made but not £400. He's getting short changed.


----------



## WarrenJ (Jul 17, 2013)

reject the car, don't accept the keys etc etc.

BMW are particularly good at this.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

There is no way I would accept the car! And offering £400 for the missing £1600 is just taking the p**s in my opinion. I wouldn't even accept it if they offered the £1600 if I'm honest.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Reject, get deposit back and go somewhere else.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Reject the car. To be offered £400 is an insult and I would be taking my custom else where.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

There's probably someone elsewhere rubbing their hands together because they've just received a VW Tiguan with £1,600 of extras they didn't order!

Sounds like a monumental c*ck-up by the dealer. I'm guessing the dealer isn't still trying to charge the original price of the car with all the extras but for the price of the car as is, less £400. Even so, I would still tell them to shove-it and they would have to come up with some thing pretty impressive in order to keep my business after that.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd bet the dealer didn't put a factory order in and hoped that one suitable would come up on the cheap. 

It didn't happen and he's left looking stupid.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id turn it down regardless as you'll never be happy with it as it isn't what you wanted


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Your friend is actually debating this???

400 pounds??

He should be getting at an absolute minimum 2k off. 

The simple solution is for the dealer to retro fit the options FOC

Simple isn't it?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just refuse, theres loads of Tiguans about.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> There is no way I would accept the car! And offering £400 for the missing £1600 is just taking the p**s in my opinion. I wouldn't even accept it if they offered the £1600 if I'm honest.


This, he ordered the extra options, so should be getting the options.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

If that was me I would have just ordered my deposit back and walked out.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Your friend is actually debating this???
> 
> 400 pounds??
> 
> ...


Agree :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Some options are factory fitted only though.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

It's like buying a suit. If you ordered a black pin stripe an a beige linen one arrived what would you do? He's totally in his rights to reject it. Not even a debate.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

LeeH said:


> The simple solution is for the dealer to retro fit the options FOC


A lot usually aren't possible to retrofit


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

This doesn't overly help, but our new car got delivered in April and the dealership ordered it with leather seats by mistake. They took it on the chin with no issues. If anything they were worried we might reject because we didn't order them.

Back on topic, I wouldn't accept £400 off. Some people may be getting confused (it could be me) but I think they are giving him back the £1600 for the missing options and offering £400 to take the car as is.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

What options are missing ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

t1mmy;4255013
Back on topic said:


> That wasnt clearly stated but as you say could be the case.
> 
> Still its upto the individual to decide, but when your heart is set on something and its not delivered as ordered you have to decide can you live with it without the options.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a feeling that the car would be on finance, so the customer would only get charged for the car minus the extra kit, and then given £400 as a gesture of good will.

even if that's so, i'd still reject and go elsewhere or get in touch with the head of VW in the UK and explain it to them


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Raging Squirrel said:


> I have a feeling that the car would be on finance, so the customer would only get charged for the car minus the extra kit, and then given £400 as a gesture of good will.
> 
> even if that's so, i'd still reject and go elsewhere or get in touch with the head of VW in the UK and explain it to them


Yeah thought they should see what head office has to say about this palaver.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Missing items as below,:doublesho

"Sat Nav, upgraded Stereo and different alloys. Told them they have till end of today. Ill go in about 4ish, If no better offer is forthcoming then they can stick it where the sun doesn't shine"

"Well finally went in this morning & got a refund of my deposit. Wont be recommending VW customer service anytime soon. Now on the lookout for a decent used car to get me to uni."

Ok chaps put your knives away, here's what he had to say, and what he's done!! and thanks for your suggestions and I hope no one else has a similar problem with the little darlings!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Personally i reckon on those options i would have taken the money and kept the car, the Sat nav can be had now for about £400 and the wheels could be done by the dealer easily enough, but anyway he seems to be sorted now.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

He's going to look at an old Passat estate for about £3500 tomorrow,!!  there's no figuring some people!! :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Missing items as below,:doublesho
> 
> "Sat Nav, upgraded Stereo and different alloys. Told them they have till end of today. Ill go in about 4ish, If no better offer is forthcoming then they can stick it where the sun doesn't shine"
> 
> ...


Hhhmmmm surely the dealer could have fitted those for him???? Still they lost a deal I suppose………


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Hhhmmmm surely the dealer could have fitted those for him???? Still they lost a deal I suppose………


:thumb: yep maybe they could, I think a lot of it was the feking about they gave him, the lack of interest, the dismissive couldn't care less attitude and the fact he gave them plenty of notice to get on board, and they simply didn't!! I do know that bad publicity goes a LOT further than good, and he isn't one for keeping shtum about the way he was treated!!:thumb:


----------



## Parttimepilot (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi there, it was my order that was messed up.
The main details have already been mentioned, other than VW have done the same to everyTiguan SE coming into the country. The dealer rekons anywhere between 1 - 2000 cars.

Anyway after their derisory £400 offer, I kept being told that VW UK & their German counterparts had agreed a settlement and that news was "iminent". That was on Thursday last week. I gave them till lunchtime on Monday to come back with a satisfactory offer, and went into the dealers at about 11am. Still no news so I got my £1500 deposit back & cancelled the order.

Having sold my Discovery3 SE when I ordered the VW in the 2nd week of May, this has left me a week to sort transport to Uni which I start full time next Monday

Currently considering a BMW530 D estate, but its in Sussex and Im in Central Scotland.......going to be a hectic weekend..


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Good luck with it, whatever you choose to go with :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Parttimepilot said:


> Hi there, it was my order that was messed up.
> The main details have already been mentioned, other than VW have done the same to everyTiguan SE coming into the country. The dealer rekons anywhere between 1 - 2000 cars.
> 
> Anyway after their derisory £400 offer, I kept being told that VW UK & their German counterparts had agreed a settlement and that news was "iminent". That was on Thursday last week. I gave them till lunchtime on Monday to come back with a satisfactory offer, and went into the dealers at about 11am. Still no news so I got my £1500 deposit back & cancelled the order.
> ...


A brand new Tiguan to go to uni!

Crikey!


----------



## Parttimepilot (Sep 10, 2013)

ardandy said:


> A brand new Tiguan to go to uni!
> 
> Crikey!


The benefits of getting old I'm afraid, and there aren't many.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

ardandy said:


> A brand new Tiguan to go to uni!
> 
> Crikey!


My thoughts! I had to sell my Landie after 1 term to fund my copious beer consumption!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Parttimepilot said:


> Hi there, it was my order that was messed up.
> The main details have already been mentioned, other than VW have done the same to everyTiguan SE coming into the country. The dealer rekons anywhere between 1 - 2000 cars.
> 
> Anyway after their derisory £400 offer, I kept being told that VW UK & their German counterparts had agreed a settlement and that news was "iminent". That was on Thursday last week. I gave them till lunchtime on Monday to come back with a satisfactory offer, and went into the dealers at about 11am. Still no news so I got my £1500 deposit back & cancelled the order.
> ...


Where in Sussex is the BMW? I could take a look if its near me? I'm in Eastbourne.......


----------



## Parttimepilot (Sep 10, 2013)

minibbb said:


> Where in Sussex is the BMW? I could take a look if its near me? I'm in Eastbourne.......


Cheers. I phoned them & they had sold it but hadn't updated their website


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Parttimepilot said:


> Cheers. I phoned them & they had sold it but hadn't updated their website


:lol::lol::lol: just as well you hadn't set off to see it then innit?? :lol:


----------

